# tank Size Upgrade



## dreamhunter1 (Oct 18, 2008)

It seems that the fish i want to keep require a biger tank that whatever I happen to have so I want to make an upgrade.......ultimatly the fish i want to keep include blood parrots, severums, and a fire eel. I presently have 2 tanks that are 55 gal , a 46 gal tank and several smaller ones.........anyway I am thnking of replacing one of the 55 gal tanks with something bigger...problem is I don't have a lot of space and I was checking out some tank sizes it seems that the bigger tanks 100-125 gal for example can have various footprints. Would it be better to go with a longer narrower one or a shorter wider one?? I don't really have space for anything longer than say 60 inches, the width is not a problem. I have been told that fire eels require at least 100 gallons (although my lfs says 50 is enough) but would they require more length or would a shorter wider tank be just as good?? I want to make the proper decision here for happy fish


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I was wonderring the same thing.. but personally if I'm upgrading my size then I want the maximum volume for that foot print so to give my fish and water column the best possible conditions... So I'm thinking a 6ft 220 if I can do it... I might know someone selling a 60X18X24 though soon.. He's just waiting to hear back from someone on vacation till next week.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Fire eels are not great for begginners but we all have to start somewhere. Yous have to watch closle for fungal infrections. They are a very peaceful eel. My friend has them with neons and mollies and has never had a problem. You need a very soft subtrate sand is the best or very fine gravel. No sharp rocks and they love driftwood to hide under.A 50 gal long is fine for a growout tank but youll have to go bigger later. they grow over a foot and about 3in thick. My friends are very friendly and eat out of his hand however he did have a hard time getting them on frozen food. They love earthworms.Hope this helps


----------



## By-The-Lake (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Dreamhunter1, from what I have been told a longer/narrow tank profile is considered better than a shorter/wider profile even when the volume is the same. This applies to fish that need isolated territories such as cichlids. I think the extra length affords them a better chance to be visually isolated and allows them to put a bit of distance between them and their neighbors.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

longer tanks are better for fire eels and other smaller fish.
deeper/wider tanks are better for larger fish such as rays or catfish


----------



## dreamhunter1 (Oct 18, 2008)

well that makes sense thank you. I will go for a longer one. How long do you think the eel will need ?


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

for a fire eel i'd think the *absolute bare* minimum would be 4 feet long.
recommended 6 foot or more. i've seen a few around 2 feet and i'm assuming they can get larger. staying curled all the time and not being able to swim wouldn't make them happy.


----------

